# What is farmer cheese?



## Siegal (Jun 21, 2013)

I see alot of my cookbooks refer to it. I want to make this spinach and cheese square recipe. It calls for farmer cheese as one of the cheeses. 
I want to try and find it. I live in a big city we have no farms?? from googling it seems to look like queso blanco?? Maybe same thing??
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 21, 2013)

Farmer's cheese is similar to cottage cheese that has been pressed into a form/mold so it's sliceable.  It should be available in a well stocked supermarket.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 21, 2013)

You can substitute queso fresco, or simply buy small curd cottage cheese and drain it overnight in a colander lined with cheesecloth.


----------



## scotty71 (Jun 21, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> You can substitute queso fresco, or simply buy small curd cottage cheese and drain it overnight in a colander lined with cheesecloth.


 
 Steve I added lipase to my last batch of queso fresco. I was  nibiling off it for a couple of  months and  noticed that the older it got, the  more it tasted somewhat like an Italian grating cheese. Next time ill make 2 cheeses and add  more lipase/ I will then age it for a few  months..i read that queso fresco melts and can be used on pizza. I know queso blanco doesn't melt-


----------

